# Opening up the new ZHP / no flat spots



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

rwg said:


> Wait until you hit 5k - 10k miles. If you think it's good now . . .


Wait till you get over 25k.... It pulls significantly stronger from 5k to redline. I don't feel much difference in the lower rev, but the upper band is VERY noticeable. :thumbup:


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

kurichan said:


> 05/04 (thanks TLudwig).
> 
> But remember, my DME was recalibrated (supposedly sent back to Germany for the fix  ). Maybe the flat spot's there, but my driving style makes it unapparent? I'll keep looking for it. Then again, if it's not bothering me, maybe I should let sleeping dogs (horses?) lie...


Same as mine, hopefully i wont have it either. But you do have a software update, i'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Just got back from a 2500 mile trip in WY, NE, CO, SD with the new (1500 miles on when we started) ZHP...there ain't no flat spots! The car ran 120/130 mph all day in SD and perfectly in the mountains VERY FAST. I love it. And 26 mpg overall. I was through 2 to 5 gear constantly to redline for 2 days at above 7,000'+ and it never missed a lick...fantastic.


----------



## tsbrown (Apr 25, 2003)

mkh said:


> Wait till you get over 25k.... It pulls significantly stronger from 5k to redline. I don't feel much difference in the lower rev, but the upper band is VERY noticeable. :thumbup:


One thing I LOVE!!! about BMW I-6 engines is that they just get better over time in power and smoothness. I'm at 52k on a '00 528i sport (M52TU engine) and it is still so smooth at 5k rpms that I often don't notice it's time to upshift (5MT). And yes, the butt dyno says they get faster too. Never had mine on a real dyno, but I will tell you that as the engine wears-in, it feels better than in it's early life. I never noticed much of a difference on my old E36 318is or on my wife's old E38 740i V8, but I do on my E39 528i Sport (my second - '98 & '00) and my wife's '01 X5 3.0i.

So what does this have to do with the ZHP? Well, if I'm lucky, my '05 330i ZHP was built this week and is on it's way to the dealer to pick up by mid-to-late-September. By Nov 1st in Louisville KY (typically ~50-55F ambient during the day...great temp. for the engine) the engine should be past its break-in period so I can really test it out. Yee-Haah! Anyone in the market for a well-cared-for E39?

Tom


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

tsbrown said:


> One thing I LOVE!!! about BMW I-6 engines is that they just get better over time in power and smoothness.


I'd like it even more if they came that way from day one though...


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

kurichan said:


> Thanks a bunch! I'll do some measurements on mine too. Mine is now set where if you depress the clutch pedal normally, the car won't start. If you put in a little extra effort, it will, so it's a theft control device too


:stupid: That is what I did. Only really bothers me if I forget and have to turn the key twice after pushing a little harder on the pedal. On a really hot day, you do notice the effort. (pedal expands?)


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

*Maybe new ZHP Flat spots were fixed*

They do exist on the ZHP'S when they were first released though. AHs nothing to do with switching over. Disconnect the connector and it will stay open, still happens then.. Has something to do with Software to match those news CAMS they put on. When the power isn't that great you don't feel it as much but when the power is greater or bigger you really feel it, just like on a rear Diff. With the stock diff and low power you don't notice the pwer going to one wheel add a Supercharger and you will really feel the power going to one wheel when you accelerate.. Different story though when you put in a LSD in the rear. There was a flat spot on them though, I got mine when they were first released, made a mistake of buying from the first Batch!


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

kurichan said:


> I'd like it even more if they came that way from day one though...


That would be nice but i think it cant be duplicated by machine only by driving. All my previous bimmers(90 325is,02 325ci) pull harder after 25k, man i cant wait to feel this baby rip til redline!


----------



## azurribaggio (Dec 29, 2003)

KrisL said:


> I had my 99 E46 328i on a dyno with Jim Conforti (he was doing some preliminary testing with my car) and guess what - there was a dip at 4000 RPM.
> 
> Did I notice it while driving? Nope, not really... but on the dyno, it was there.
> 
> ...


I've got a 2004 330ci and have just started experiencing the "hesitation" around the 4000 RPM range in 2nd gear. So how do we get rid of this? I'm 100% it wasn't there during the first few months I've had the car. I've got 3300+ miles on it.


----------



## artbrunson (Aug 8, 2004)

tsbrown said:


> One thing I LOVE!!! about BMW I-6 engines is that they just get better over time in power and smoothness. I'm at 52k on a '00 528i sport (M52TU engine) and it is still so smooth at 5k rpms that I often don't notice it's time to upshift (5MT). And yes, the butt dyno says they get faster too. Never had mine on a real dyno, but I will tell you that as the engine wears-in, it feels better than in it's early life. I never noticed much of a difference on my old E36 318is or on my wife's old E38 740i V8, but I do on my E39 528i Sport (my second - '98 & '00) and my wife's '01 X5 3.0i.
> 
> So what does this have to do with the ZHP? Well, if I'm lucky, my '05 330i ZHP was built this week and is on it's way to the dealer to pick up by mid-to-late-September. By Nov 1st in Louisville KY (typically ~50-55F ambient during the day...great temp. for the engine) the engine should be past its break-in period so I can really test it out. Yee-Haah! Anyone in the market for a well-cared-for E39?
> 
> Tom


Not to bring you down, but they don't make bmw's in August. Its a month long holiday of sorts. I once ordered a car in July, didn't make it out of the factory till mid september, then 3 weeks to the US. If the dealer told you otherwise, check into it.


----------



## tsbrown (Apr 25, 2003)

artbrunson said:


> Not to bring you down, but they don't make bmw's in August. Its a month long holiday of sorts. I once ordered a car in July, didn't make it out of the factory till mid september, then 3 weeks to the US. If the dealer told you otherwise, check into it.


Maybe they do. :dunno: I had 2 dealers with August build slots (one in wk 34 & two in wk 35) of 2005 model year cars when I was negotiating to buy. On Owners Circle my car changed from "Scheduled for Production" to "Awaiting Transport" just yesterday (Friday Aug 20th). :thumbup: Meaning they built the car this week...my CA told me last Monday it was supposed to be built Weds August 18th.

The Italians usually take all of August for holiday, but not always the Germans (or Austrians). I've done business with companies in those countries in August so I have first-hand experience. Besides, they will only be building the E46 until first quarter of 2005 so maybe they are getting an early start. Either way, if I have to wait another couple weeks it's not that big a deal. I'm anxious to get the new car but I'm driving a d*mn good one already with lots of life left in it. So you could hardly bring me down with this.


----------



## artbrunson (Aug 8, 2004)

tsbrown said:


> Maybe they do. :dunno: I had 2 dealers with August build slots (one in wk 34 & two in wk 35) of 2005 model year cars when I was negotiating to buy. On Owners Circle my car changed from "Scheduled for Production" to "Awaiting Transport" just yesterday (Friday Aug 20th). :thumbup: Meaning they built the car this week...my CA told me last Monday it was supposed to be built Weds August 18th.
> 
> The Italians usually take all of August for holiday, but not always the Germans (or Austrians). I've done business with companies in those countries in August so I have first-hand experience. Besides, they will only be building the E46 until first quarter of 2005 so maybe they are getting an early start. Either way, if I have to wait another couple weeks it's not that big a deal. I'm anxious to get the new car but I'm driving a d*mn good one already with lots of life left in it. So you could hardly bring me down with this.


Moire likely the car is coming from the South Africa factory, they don't make cars in Germany during August. I confirmed this with my dealer cause you got me curious. They have a back order of cars because of the shortage around August. Just fyi.


----------



## tsbrown (Apr 25, 2003)

artbrunson said:


> Moire likely the car is coming from the South Africa factory, they don't make cars in Germany during August. I confirmed this with my dealer cause you got me curious. They have a back order of cars because of the shortage around August. Just fyi.


Not to be snippy, but I don't understand why you and your dealer seem to think you know more about my car than I do. The VIN starts with WBA and the 11th digit is a K, so unless BMW has changed it's VIN coding which has been in place for years/decades, it's a Munich, Germany built car.

Here are a couple of sites that tell you more http://www.bmw-z1.com/VIN/VINdecode-e.cgi and http://www.unofficialbmw.com/images/all_vin_chart.gif

Now, let's end the pointless hijacking of Kurichan's thread before this gets further out of hand. Do enjoy your ZHP...I'm looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## 4Ringer (Aug 23, 2004)

_originally posted by: tsbrown_



> Not to be snippy, but I don't understand why you and your dealer seem to think you know more about my car than I do. The VIN starts with WBA and the 11th digit is a K, so unless BMW has changed it's VIN coding which has been in place for years/decades, it's a Munich, Germany built car.
> 
> Here are a couple of sites that tell you more http://www.bmw-z1.com/VIN/VINdecode-e.cgi and http://www.unofficialbmw.com/images/all_vin_chart.gif
> 
> Now, let's end the pointless hijacking of Kurichan's thread before this gets further out of hand. Do enjoy your ZHP...I'm looking forward to getting mine.





















-4Ringer


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

tsbrown said:


> Now, let's end the pointless hijacking of Kurichan's thread before this gets further out of hand. Do enjoy your ZHP...I'm looking forward to getting mine.


 Now, let us all play nice. :angel:

I was also under the impression that the new Model Year production did not get started until Sept which is why last year I was unable to do ED until mid October. This year the production of sedans started on August 1. Check this posting by SARAFIL (dealer in RI).

Now back to the thread subject. My car has now over 6,000 miles and I feel its is beginning to open up. I am really not feeling dip/flat spot but a rush of power above 4,000 RPM's. It feels good.


----------



## Solid (Feb 3, 2003)

I got my ZHP from the first batches last year, and the hesitation from 4-5k rpm's is very apparent. I have a 9/11 DME upgrade date, they said they have to keep my car for 5 days (i get a loaner though wohoo). They knew what I was talking about though, and have to send the DME off somewhere, that's why it takes so long. 

I'll keep you guys posted if it helps my stalling issue and the 4-5k rpm hesistations i've been experiencing.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Your window sticker lists the manufacturing plant (Which everybody should have even if it was ED) and the door plate lists country of manufacture. Duh.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

I did/am notice(ing) a slight tapering off around 4k. I'm happy with this, since it helps me shift before 4.5k for the break-in period. Well, now that I'm nearing break in, I'm gradually increasing intensity (like the manual says, right?  ) and find that it comes back right nice after 4.5k. Yay!


----------



## tsbrown (Apr 25, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> Now, let us all play nice. :angel:


Alright, perhaps in hindsight I was a bit harsh. Sooo.... I will play nice with other bimmerfesters. I will play nice with other bimmerfesters. I will play nice with other bimmerfesters. I will play nice with other bimmerfesters. I will play nice.....
Sorry Art.

Back on topic...

I've never noticed any flat spot in the upper revs on our X5 3.0i. Granted it doesn't have the hot cams of the ZHP, but it is the same basic engine. Maybe it's carrying too much extra weight to make it noticeable.

As I thought about this more, whenever I've seen tuners get more HP out of an engine by adding reprofiled cams, free-flow exhaust, DME change etc., isn't it typically in the upper revs because it's easier to get it there (where more air/fuel flows through)? And if this happens at/above the variable intake transition wouldn't it be that much more apparent unless it was tuned out?


----------

